
DTrace gets guernsey in new FreeBSD - astrec
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/DTrace-gets-guernsey-in-new-FreeBSD/0,130061733,339294007,00.htm?feed=rss
======
artificer
This should give a nice boost in the already awesome job FreeBSD's developers
have done profiling the kernel in the 7.x and 8 branches.

Note that DTrace on FreeBSD can only be used for kernel-space probing, for the
time being. Userland probing is expected in a future release.

------
gcv
Interesting news. I really liked FreeBSD in the past, but rather lost sight of
it in the last few years, primarily because of the excellence of Debian and
Ubuntu. This is my excuse to give it another go as a server OS. :)

~~~
dazzawazza
IMHO FreeBSD is really starting to shine. I've been using it solidly since 5.x
where is was stable but slow and I've deployed 7.0 many times and I quite
frankly love it to death.

The BSD's don't have the fan boys that linux has but FreeBSD really is an
excellent and highly organized unix variant.

------
dcminter
Possibly a stupid question, but what does "guernsey" mean in this context?
Other than the island I've not encountered the term.

~~~
dcminter
Ah, ok, seems to mean "Wins approval"
<http://www.willyourememberme.com/australia/austslang.html>

~~~
llimllib
In northeastern CT, it means a type of cow[1], which made the headline
humorous.

Mildly funny story: my grandma once said at a family gathering, telling a
story of somebody in the hospital, "then they wheeled him off on a guernsey",
which everyone thought was pretty hilarious.

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guernsey_cattle>

